
Show HN: Hooks 3.0 with Spotlight Search, 3D Touch, Redesign - kozkozkoz
http://www.gethooksapp.com/hooks3
======
krammer
How do you use the 3d touch? Any example?

~~~
kozkozkoz
Sure, [https://vimeo.com/140590713](https://vimeo.com/140590713)

